# Mals Workshop For Restoring His Old Bikes



## malmac

Here is a photo of the milling machine - you can see the next project motorcycle frame on the bench in the background on right.


This is the AC/DC 230amp Kemppi TIG welder.


The lathe and compressor and small panbrake.



30 ton shop press and my rather messy at the moment engine assembly bench with stainless steel top.

I guess that is enough - plenty of room for better organisation to take place.
Thanks for taking the time to visit.

Mal in Australia


----------



## Bill W.

malmac said:


> Here is a photo of the milling machine - you can see the next project motorcycle frame on the bench in the background on right.
> 
> 
> This is the AC/DC 230amp Kemppi TIG welder.
> 
> 
> The lathe and compressor and small panbrake.
> 
> 
> 
> 30 ton shop press and my rather messy at the moment engine assembly bench with stainless steel top.
> 
> I guess that is enough - plenty of room for better organisation to take place.
> Thanks for taking the time to visit.
> 
> Mal in Australia


Mal... Looks like a working mans' shop.  Thanks for sharing.
Bill


----------



## dlane

Nice space , was the pic of the tig taken with a different camera , as all I see is the red X for that pic ?.


----------



## zmotorsports

Nice workshop.  Looks like you pretty much everything you need there.

Mike.


----------



## malmac

Here is the TIG welder pic - not sure why the post dropped it out - also forgot to mention the wooden box under the fuel containers is my Lincon Plasma Cutter. These two units are housed in boxes with wheels so I can move them around the workshop to make space and also stack stuff on top of them when I need storage space for a spell. Hence the fuel containers which are for our desert trip this year across the Simpson Desert in Australia.

Thank you for taking an interest, I know I appreciate the forum even though I have only just joined.


Mal
Australia


----------



## bpratl

Nice setup, thanks for sharing. Bob


----------



## FOMOGO

Nice space you have there. What is your next bike project? That frame looks familiar, but I'm drawing a blank. Cheers, Mike


----------



## malmac

The frame is for a 1962 BMW R69s. I have not made any progress there as I have been tangled up with work on our slide on camper. The workshop is getting a rearrange soon and then the work on the bike can start in earnest. After the rearrangement I will see if I remember to post up some "after" photos. Things have to be moved around to fit the new lathe I have ordered.




Mal


----------



## malmac

The R69s frame.


----------



## malmac

Well here we are in October and progress is being made on refurbishing the workshop. The bike has been cleared out for the moment and we await delivery of our new lathe.
Probably about two to three weeks away.

Here is an artists' impression of how the new lathe should look when placed in the workshop - courtesy of Photoshop.



Then today I purchased a new tool chest - into which I plan to put my tooling and measuring equipment. The toolbox is on a scissor table, so I can move the heavy chucks and tailstock etc around the workshop, without busting my gut.l Here is the new tool box.



So things are coming together - yes slowly but it will all be better when it reaches the next stage.

Cheers


mal


----------



## malmac

The above post seemed to dump this image - don't know why.


----------



## malmac

Alright the new lathe is in and the tidy up continues - one of the things which I need is a small lifting process to get my 4 jaw chuck off the ground and mounted onto the cam lock - also remove and use 3 jaw - so the flexibility to do it on my own - I can't lift the 4 jaw chuck. So today I have started to build a very simple overhead crane -  Here are a few pics of the initial concept starting to take shape (slowly).



So I have a bit of 100mm x 75mm RHS - above you see a short off cut to sort out my sizes. I also have a bunch of secondhand bearings to use as wheels and aligning bearings.




So the first parts to make are two axles - these will be the load carrying axles for my "crane". Here I am tapping the end of the axle 6mm x 1mm to hold my bearing wheels onto the end of the axle. On second thoughts I should have used circlips. Noted for next time around.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here is the bearing retained with the 6mm bolt - I later opted for a smaller diameter washer.




Here is the first of my completed axles - I have positioned it inside the RHS which has a 20mm section machined out.




Here is the RHS turned upside down to show the sample piece with the machined groove.

The crane needs to lift maybe 100kg max - I am going to use a manual boat winch bolted to a plate that hangs off this set of axles.

Lots to go but have made a good start.

Mal


----------



## malmac

This is the running gear, now to get on with the chassis.


----------



## FOMOGO

The shop has come a long way Mal, looking pretty ship shape. We all have to go through that process from time time. I can barely walk through my shop as I have been spending all my time working on my new space, and things have really gotten out of hand in the old one. That crane should be the bee's knees. I know I can no longer lift things that I used to throw around with out a thought. Ah, the joys of aging. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Silverbullet

Looking good stuff to make room after years of accumulation. I know I've got thirty years to move around trying to sell but you have to give or almost pay them to take it. Thousands of dollars in beautiful wood I bought for years now I'm unable to do as I planned can't sell or even give to a family member who's so talented in wood he's an artist in many people's eyes. He's got a barn full and I believe him. Hopefully by spring the doctors will fix my main pain area and ill be back every day working in the shop . I like your mill is it China or Taiwan ?  I wanted one with duel options  but no money means no mill.


----------



## malmac

Hi Silver Bullet

The mill is just a low cost Chinese unit - the horizontal drive comes in handy - it is a 415 volt model so not too bad - obviously it is built to a price - still a lot better than none at all.

Used it today - so it gets used.

Mal


----------



## malmac

Here is the modest overhead crane I am building to lift my way heavy 4 jaw chuck up to the lathe bed. What have in my hand is the sample length of channel the "crane" will move backwards and forward along.


Mal


----------



## wrat

watching intently.  I need to build something very much like this.

Wrat


----------



## Al 1

A very nice shop,  I could not help notice the fuel/gas containers in the shop.  I keep mine in a out building.
 Al.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

G'Day,
nice shop MAL!


----------



## malmac

Well the shop crane is coming together - next step is complete the crane track and install in the ceiling.


----------



## rwm

Mal. Shop looks great! I love what you are doing with the crane! I will eventually steal that.
My friends would call me a smart ass but I would like to mention that I also usually store my fuel cans right next to my TIG welder...
Robert


----------



## malmac

rwm said:


> Mal. Shop looks great! I love what you are doing with the crane! I will eventually steal that.
> My friends would call me a smart ass but I would like to mention that I also usually store my fuel cans right next to my TIG welder...
> Robert


 
I have moved my fuel containers now - you are right to comment - it was a really bad look.

Mal


----------



## Subwayrocket

Get that AvGas out to the shed ...lol


----------



## Subwayrocket

If you dont use it already, those old bikes and any other small engines run very good on AvGas . And it can sit in the tank for extended periods with no worries. 
Local muni airports have it .


----------



## malmac

Well the lightweight crane is now operational - now I can lift my very heavy 4 jaw chuck up onto the bed for use.

Still other improvements to make - like a carriage stop and a way to really accurately set up my tool height at centre.


Ma;


----------



## Silverbullet

I forsee a harbor freight electric hoist in your future. That hand cranking will get old fast .


----------



## malmac

well I don't have to change chucks that often - but you may well be right - as a friend has already said he wants this one when I upgrade.


----------

